

Why I no longer contribute to Stack Overflow - bargl
http://michael.richter.name/blogs/awhy-i-no-longer-contribute-to-stackoverflow

======
onmyway133
This is biased. You gain more than what you lost. The questions are
challenging and you learn lots of new thing, everyday

